# Bootsführerschein für Island?



## hardliner (5. November 2007)

Moin!
Ich hab gehört, dass die isländische Regierung einen Bootsführerschein in 2008 einführen will.
Weiß jemand was genaueres?


----------



## hardanger2002 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*



hardliner schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich hab gehört, dass die isländische Regierung einen Bootsführerschein in 2008 einführen will.
> Weiß jemand was genaueres?



Hallo !

Im neuen Katalog von angelreisen.de stand es auch drin, ist aber noch nicht entschieden.
Ich schätze, wenn von der Bootscrew keiner den
Bootsführerschein See hat, wird man evtl. einen Skipper mitbekommen, was aber sicher nicht umsonst sein wird.

M.f.G.

hardanger2002


----------



## Karstein (5. November 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Ist richtig, Ecki.

Derzeit plant die isländische Regierung die Einführung eines Führerscheines entsprechend dem SBF See. Was auch in solch einem Seegebiet absolut notwendig für die Führung eines Bootes sein muss. Alle, die einen SBF See besitzen, dürften problemlos ein Leihboot führen dürfen.

Für die Gäste, die über kein geeignetes Zeugnis verfügen, ist von Seiten des Angelreiseveranstalters "Angelreisen Hamburg" eine Alternative angedacht, die demnächst spruchreif sein wird.


----------



## Karstein (5. November 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*



hardanger2002 schrieb:


> Ich schätze, wenn von der Bootscrew keiner den
> Bootsführerschein See hat, wird man evtl. einen Skipper mitbekommen, was aber sicher nicht umsonst sein wird.



Das würde dann aber doch den Reisepreis sprengen, gelle?


----------



## hardliner (8. November 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*



Karstein schrieb:


> Ist richtig, Ecki.
> 
> Derzeit plant die isländische Regierung die Einführung eines Führerscheines entsprechend dem SBF See. Was auch in solch einem Seegebiet absolut notwendig für die Führung eines Bootes sein muss. Alle, die einen SBF See besitzen, dürften problemlos ein Leihboot führen dürfen.
> 
> Für die Gäste, die über kein geeignetes Zeugnis verfügen, ist von Seiten des Angelreiseveranstalters "Angelreisen Hamburg" eine Alternative angedacht, die demnächst spruchreif sein wird.



Danke für die Infos.
Bin ja mal gespannt was da von "Angelreisen Hamburg" angeboten wird.
#h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Moin, 

hat jemand schon jetzt sichere Erkenntnisse, wie es im nächsten Jahr in Island mit dem Bootsführerschein für die dort eingesetzten Angelboote aussieht. Bekanntlich soll ja ab Januar 2008 eine neue Regelung kommen, die den Besitz eines Sportbootführerscheins beim Führen der Boote in Sudavik, Sudureyri oder Flateryi (oder sonstwo) zwingend erforderlich macht!

Ich schätze mal, dass die Mehrzahl der Teams aus Deutschland keinen "Käptn" dabei hat, der dies Zertifikat besitzt. Und soviel frei verfügbare einheimische Guides mit FS wird es in den kleinen Orten wohl auch nicht geben......mmmmh!


*Munter bleiben!
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand schon jetzt sichere Erkenntnisse, wie es im nächsten Jahr in Island mit dem Bootsführerschein für die dort eingesetzten Angelboote aussieht. Bekanntlich soll ja ab Januar 2008 eine neue Regelung kommen, die den Besitz eines Sportbootführerscheins beim Führen der Boote in Sudavik, Sudureyri oder Flateryi (oder sonstwo) zwingend erforderlich macht!
> 
> ...



Moin,

hat hier schon jemand etwas Konkretes gehört, muss also einer im Team diesen Bootsführerschein haben, damit man überhaupt aus den isländischen Häfen in die West-Fjords starten kann?

Bekanntlich hat ein Angelreisen-Veranstalter angekündigt, dass die Isländische Regierung beim Führen von Motorbooten in der Größe wie in den West-Fjord vorrätig  einen Motorboot-Führerschein See (?) zur Vorlage verlangt!
*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Moin,

hat jemand schon was gehört (?), denn ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Teams nur auf "Blauen Dunst" eine Reise buchen, ohne zu wissen, wer denn nun das Boot aus dem Hafen steuert!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Moin,

gibt es in dieser Hinsicht nun schon gesicherte Erkenntnisse?

Denn die Boote in Sudavik und  Sudureyri mit ihren 140 PS und 7,5 m Länge sind ja nicht mit Anglerbooten auf der Ostsee zu vergleichen.


*Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger, habe diese Seite erst heute gefunden und kann Dir nur berichten, daß uns Robert bei der Bootseinweisung in Sudureyri nach unseren Führerscheinen gefragt hat. Ich konnte meinen vorweisen, aber einige Kollegen haben die tollsten Ausreden ( habe ich in Deutschland oder im Haus vergessen) gehabt. Na ja zu einer weiteren "Kontrolle" ist es dann aber auch nicht gekommen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Danke, Shorty,

auch nur durch Zufall habe ich Deinen Beitrag gelesen.

Selbst Angelreisen-Hamburg äußert sich in seinem neuesten aktuellen Reise-Angebot nicht dazu, ob ein solcher (Internationaler)-Bootsführerschein für das Führen der Boote, immerhin mit 120 PS-Volvo-Penta,  in Sudureyri oder in Sudavik notwendig ist.

Wenn er denn erforderlich wäre und man hätte diese Driver-Licence nicht, könnte es bekanntermaßen in den skandinavischen Ländern richtig teuer werden. Unser Boot ist übrigens von der der isländischen Küstenwacht im letzten Jahr kontrolliert worden, wobei es allerdings um die Ausrüstungen ging. 

Also wenn man gekrallt wird, dann haben die nordischen Länder richtig harte Preise; mein Freund, selbst bei der Polizei, z.B. im letzten Jahr auf der Strecke Kristiansand nach Lista, er war 10 km/h zu schnell und musste 200 EURO abdrücken. Sollte man mit einplanen ....wenn man in* D* auch immer viel zu schnell fährt! Machen bekanntlich eine ganze Menge!
*
Alles klar 
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## shorty 38 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Peinlich wird die Sache erst nach einem Unfall oder nach einem Schaden am Boot. Sollte dann die Küstenwache oder die Wasserschutzpolizei das Fehlen der Fahrerlaubnis feststellen, wird das falls sich die Gesetzeslage geändert hat richtig teuer. Ferner frage ich mich, wie reagiert die Versicherung auf dieses Fehlverhalten. Vielleicht können sich mal die zuständigen Reiseveranstallter deutlich zu diesem Thema äußern. Fahre übrigens wieder vom 1.6.2010 - 9.6. 2010 nach Sudureyri. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Jo,

das ist eben die Frage....die Boote sind zwar versichert, aber wenn dies wichtige Dokument plötzlich verlangt wird und niemand vom Team hat ein solches ... ja, was dann?

Dass die Isländische Fischereikontrolle sich auch für Anglerboote interessiert, haben wir ja gesehen. Nicht umsonst fällt die Fischfang-Menge der Angelboots-Flotte mit in die allgemeine EU-Quote und deshalb werden alle gefangenen Fische am Morgen bekanntlich in der Fischfabrik gewogen.

Ich denke auch, dass sich die (beiden) Reiseveranstalter dazu mal äußern sollten, denn sicherlich wird jetzt schon gebucht.

Viel Spaß in Sudu und sieh zu, dass Ihr in eines der neuen Häuser kommt. Die haben zwar keinen Trockenraum wie die Häuser in Sudavik, aber immer noch besser als in einem der "renovierten" alten Häuser zu wohnen!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## shorty 38 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Hallo, ich war bis jetzt zweimal in einem neuen Haus und hatte auch zweimal schon Bobby 2. Welch Zufall:q In diesem Sommer hatte aber unser Reiseleiter ( Andre Dudat von der Angleroase in Hameln ) ein Käpitänshaus. Dieses Haus war richtig gut eingerichtet und man hatte reichlich Platz dort. Ferner ist der Blick aus den Schlafräumen auf den Fjordausgang richtig super und man kann schon vom Bett aus erkennen, ob man rausfahren kann. Ferner ist der Weg zum Supermarkt sehr kurz und der Wetterbericht ist schnell geholt. Ich werde nächstes Jahr mit in dieses Haus gehen und vielleicht bekomme ich meinen Bobby 2 auch wieder. Dieser hat nämlich ein Radio an Board, was MP3-Dateien abspielt, An den neuen Häusern brüten Seeschwalben und jeder Heimweg war ein Spießrutenlaufen. Ich selber hatte drei Kratzer auf dem Kopf und meine Mütze wurde mir bestimmt 10 mal vom Kopf geholt. Hitchcooks Film die Vögel ist da Kindergarten gegen:q Auch ist man dort direkt am Dorschteich und kann mit seinen Fischabfällen die recht beachtlich großen Dorsche mit der Hand füttern. Nach einigen Glässern schottischer Muttermilch wollten dort ein Mitreisender seine Blinkerrute testen. Er wurde dann von uns ins Bett geschickt. Die Einheimischen hätten ihn wahrscheinlich im nächsten Geysir gekocht. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Jo,

das uralte Haus, dass direkt neben den Resten des Walölofens und schon mehr an dem Kiosk liegt, ist echt der Hit, nicht nur das Badezimmer mit dem Klo gleich rechts am Eingang, sondern auch die Raumhöhe wäre nichts für mich bei 1,92 m Länge. Die Ureinwohner in den West-Fjords müssen wohl Pygmäen gewesen sein, denn die Raumhöhe unten war doch nicht mehr als 2 Meter, aber dafür gab es eine "tolle" Beleuchtung.

Na ja, jetzt wissen wir immer noch nicht, ob ein (Internationaler) Motorboot-Führerschein dort erforderlich ist, denn der/die Veranstalter hüllen sich in Schweigen.

Da wir mit dem Gedanken spielen, dort erneut aufzuschlagen, werde ich mal die _isländische Botschaft anschreiben  und um Auskunft bitten.

_*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*_

.
_


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

So......ich habe mal ein Schreiben zur Isländischen Botschaft nach BERLIN geschickt ....schaun mer mal, was die denn so antworten.

Naja, ich habe so ein Dokument, ist zwar nicht mehr ganz neu, dürfte aber für Island reichen und mit meinen Navigationskünsten und der Ausstattung in den Bobbys werde ich sicherlich auch nicht an der Ostküste von Grönland landen......aber wer weiß ?!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Schmiddl (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, denn wir sind auch wieder mit von der Partie. 
Letztes Mal waren wir auch in einem Captains-Haus, direkt am Wasser in erster Reihe. Vom Hafen aus an der Tanke vorbei und dann linke Hand. Leider soll dieses Haus verkauft worden sein. Wir hatten 4 Schlafzimmer mit 5 Leuten, was wirklich perfekt war. Von der Küche aus, über eine kleine Abstellkammer ging es raus direkt an die Steinpackung. OK, ne kleine Strasse war noch zu überqueren. Von dort aus mit der Spinnrute und kleinen Blinkern den Dorschen nachstellen war der Hammer. Gefangen, Koch kam schon entgegen, zubereitet und fertig. Besser gehts nicht. Schade, dass das Haus nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Moin,

so, das Schreiben an die Isländische Botschaft in Berlin ist weg und wir müssen abwarten, wie die Antwort ausfällt.

Ich habe auch darum gebeten, zu erläutern, wenn eine solche Licence nötig ist und keiner auf dem Boot sie hat, welche Sanktionen u.U. im Antreffungsfall durch die Isländische Küstenwache möglich sind und mit was man rechnen muss.

Ich weiß nur, dass die skandinavischen Länder ziemlich hammerhart sind, wenn es darum geht, die Höhe von Geldstrafen festzusetzen und auch durchzusetzen. Schaun mer mal!

Karausche - Fisch des Jahres 2010

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

*So

jetzt ist die Antwort der Isländischen Botschaft eingetroffen:*
*
Hier der leicht verkürzte Text:*

"Wir bitten zu entschuldigen, dass die Bearbeitung so lange in Anspruch genommen hat. Der Grund hierfür liegt in einer Gesetzesänderung, die gegenwärtig vorbereitet, voraussichtlich jedoch erst für das Jahr 2011 in Kraft treten wird.

Anbei erhalten Sie gültigen Regelungen der Icelandic Maritime Administration sowie eine Musterkopie einer Internationalen (Motorboot-) Lizenz  (Alles in englisch).

Sie sollten darauf achten, dass das Unternehmen, welches die Boote ausleiht, eine gültige Genehmigung der genannten Behörde besitzt und die entsprechenden Boots- und Sicherheitseinweisungen vorgenommen und protokolliert hat. 

Die Verleihfirmen haben darauf zu achten, dass der Bootsführer über eine entsprechende Erfahrung für das Führen von Motorbooten verfügt. 

Es gibt gegenwärtig keine klare Regelung zum Motorbootführerschein. Es wird dringend empfohlen, dass der Bootsführer einen gültigen Motorbootführerschein hat, da letztlich in einem Schadensfall damit die Frage der vorhandenen Erfahrung zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen werden kann.

Unseres Wissens wird bis zum Inkrafttreten der neuen Gesetzeslage (Motorbootführerschein erforderlich) in der Praxis von den isländischen Behörden kulant verfahren, ausgenommen es tritt ein Schadensfall ein. 

Wir weisen darauf hin, dass wir für diese Aussage keine Gewährleistung übernehmen und Ihnen kein Rechtsanspruch entsteht. Daher empfehlen wir, dass eine Person der Gruppe - der Bootsführer - einen gültigen Motorbootführerschein besitzt (und mitführt).

Die Reiseveranstalter werden über die neue Gesetzeslage informiert, sobald das neue Gesetz in Kraft tritt."

Es sieht so aus und man braucht auch kein Prophet zu sein, dass vielleicht schon im Herbst oder dann ab 2011 ein Internationaler Motorbootführerschein für das Führen der Boote in Sudureiry, Sudavik oder sonstwo auf Island erforderlich wird.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## hardliner (4. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Karausche! Dann werd ich nochmal überlegen ob ich einen Schein mache oder nicht. Kennt jemand Preise für einen solchen internationalen Schein?


----------



## shorty 38 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Hallo Hardliner, 

ich habe für meinen Sportbootführerschein See 1997 ca. 600,- DM incl. Fahrstunde, theoretischen Unterricht, Bücher, Navigationsmittel (Zirkel, Dreieck etc.) und Prüfungsgebühr bezahlt. Wird wohl jetzt bei 600 Euronen liegen. Lohnt sich aber.

Gruß Shorty


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*



> hardliner;2849221]Vielen Dank für die Info, Karausche! Dann werd ich nochmal überlegen ob ich einen Schein mache oder nicht. Kennt jemand Preise für einen solchen internationalen Schein?


Solltest Du auch besser haben, qualifizierter sein im täglichen Leben ist nie verkehrt, auch wenn das Thema "Navigation" nicht ganz einfach bei der Beschulung ist.

Alle schauen dann auf Dich und Deinen Sachverstand, wenn es gilt, die Untiefen (aber auch die Fische) am Eingang des Sudureyri-Fjords zu finden.

Ich weiß es ja, wie´s ist, denn schon 2-mal war ich in den West-Fjords.

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*



> shorty 38;2849790]Hallo Hardliner,
> 
> ich habe für meinen Sportbootführerschein See 1997 ca. 600,- DM incl. Fahrstunde, theoretischen Unterricht, Bücher, Navigationsmittel (Zirkel, Dreieck etc.) und Prüfungsgebühr bezahlt. Wird wohl jetzt bei 600 Euronen liegen. Lohnt sich aber.
> Gruß Shorty


Jo, so in etwa dürfte dieser Motorboot-Führerschein heute kosten, wobei ich noch am irorieren  bin, wie man den auch "internationalisiert". Jedenfalls steht auf der Rückseite von meinem alten Bootsführerschein noch mal alles in englischer und französischer Schrift. Ist der nun international?

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Und -

gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse von unseren Reiseveranstaltern Richtung Island, insbesondere für das nächste Jahr, denn viele von uns müssen ja etwas landfristig planen?

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

.


----------



## shorty 38 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger, die Reiseveranstallter werben immer noch mit führerscheinfreien Booten! Aber im direkten Nebensatz geben sie folgenden Ratschlag: Ein Mitglied der Besatzung sollte doch schon ein bißchen Erfahrung mitbringen. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich eine Truppe aus Dresden kennengelernt, welche ein Durchschnittsalter von über 60 Jahren hatte. In dieser Gruppe sprach keiner Englisch und somit war auch keiner in der Lage sich mit der Lotsenstation zu unterhalten. An- und Abmeldungen wurden vom Guide oder englischsprachigen Anglern gemacht und bei der Positionsabfrage auf See passierte zwangsläufig auch nichts. Boote die zufällig in der Nähe waren übernahmen diese Aufgabe. Laß da mal was passieren! Gruß Shorty


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein für Island?*

So wie es aussieht muss ja in Island ein Bootsschein vor Ort gemacht werden.Weiss jemand wie schwierig bzw. aufwändig das ist ?


----------

